# هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــاح))



## الحساني (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح / مساء الخيــر 
.
.
ربما تكون هذه الرسالة هي (الوحيدة) التي تجعلك  تحقق  ثراءً دون أي شروط .. !!

وستكون بإذن الله (من الأغنياء) الذين حققوا ثروة وليس فقط هذا ..

بل ستتمتع بـ (صحة) أفضل,,

فلا تدعها تمر بين يديك بسهولة .. بل أقرأها .. وستعود لقرائتها مرة أخرى !!!

وماهذه إلا تجربتي الشخصية .. وتجربة الكثير معي ..

فهذا المجال الذي سأضعه بين يديك كان سبباً في زيادة دخلي واستقراري .. 

وكذلك صحتي الجيدة!!

وماتوفيقي إلا بالله ...

*
*
*

لكل من يقرأ موضوعي هذا .. 
أفراداً / شركات / مؤسسات / وكلاء / موزعين / مندوبين / موظف / عاطل ... ( رجالاً ونساء) 

الجميـــــــــــع بدون (شروط) بدون (استثناءات) بدون (مقدم) بدون (أقساط)




إذا كنت تطمح إلى :
• فيلا.
• سيارة جديدة.
• تعليم راقي.
• دخل عالي بعد التقاعد + وقت فراغ أكبر.
• أرباح فورية + شهرية + سنوية.
• مخصص سفر.





فأنت (هنا) قد وجدت الكنز الذي يحقق لك (طموحك) أعلاه ..!

شركة ايدمارك الرائـــدة في مجال الصحة والجمـــال ..







التي تهتم بالصحةالعامة بعيداً عن الكيميائيات والأعشاب التي قد تضر بصحتك .. 
منتجاتنا مكملات غذائية تعنى بالعديد من الجوانب الصحية .. 


مشاكل السمنة / القولون / الحموضة / الامساك / الانتفاخات / حرق الدهون / الكلسترول / 
مشاكل البشرة / تفتيح / التجاعيد / الهالات السوداء / النضارة .. 
مشاكل الخمول / الكسـل / ضعف التركيز / الضعف الجنسي / الأرق / ضعف المناعة / تحفيز النمو ووظائف المخ .. 

.
.



شعارنا (الصحة ثروة والثروة صحة)..
رائده في مكافحة الفقر في العالم .. 
لها فروع في أكثر من 30 دولة في العالم .. 
.
.

وهذا ملخـــص مهم عن شركة (ايدمارك)
• تأسست عام 1983 في ماليزيا.
• الرائدة في العالم بين شركات البيع المتعدد المستويات.
• الرائدة في إنتاج المكملات الغذائية الصحية.
• متخصصة في القضاء على الفقر وأمراض العصر المنتشرة كالقولون والحموضة والسمنة والكلسترول ومشاكل البشرة وضعف المناعة والأرق ونقص العديد من الفيتامينات والمعادن وكذلك القضاء على الخمول والكسل .. وووو ... إلخ.
• الشركة انتجت 7 منتجات ((فقط)) لذلك حققت الجودة العالمية .
• لاتوجد أي أعراض جانبية ولاتحتوي على مواد إضافية أو حافظة.
• حصلت الشركة على شهادة الجودة العالمية الآيزو بنوعيها 9001 و 22000.
• تعطي حق الامتياز للأعضاء لفتح وكالات إدمارك في العالم.
• موافقة الجمعية الاسلامية (حلال).
.
.




لك 71% نسبة التعويضات والحوافز من إدمارك العالمية كما يلي:
• الدخل الفوري من البيع المباشر من 15% إلى 25%.
• دخل الأداء من فريق العمل والعمولات الشهرية (شيكات) من 5% إلى 20%.
• دخل المدير 14% عن كل مدير ينفصل عنك.
• دخل الانجاز 3% عن كل خط يكون 3800 نقطة شهرياً.
• دخل القيادة 25% عن كل خط يكون 3800 نقطة في الشهر+ 10%منتجات مجانية.
• دخل السفر 2% من المبيعات.
• دخل نهاية السنة 2% من المبيعات.
• دخل السيارة 3% من المبيعات.
• دخل الفيلا 2% من المبيعات.




ربما يرهقك قراءة هذه النسب أو استيعابها .. فقط كن واثقاً بأنك ستعمل 3 سنوات بإذن الله وتمتلك الفيلا والسيارة ومخصصات سفر سنوية .. هذا باستثناء الارباح الفورية والشيكات الشهرية !! 

فهناك أعضاء في إدمارك حققوا كل هذا في سنة واحدة فقط ,, وستتعرف عليهم عند زيارتك لنا !
وحتى تفهم الكثير مما لم اتناوله بالتفصيل .. هناك محاضرة تعريفيه مجانية .. تشرح لك كل ماتريد وتحلم بتحقيقه
لنساعدك على النجاح !!


لن انسى الحوافز الاضافية :
• دخل الوكالة نسبة 15% من المبيعات.
• منتجات مجانية عند شراء العروض + كوبونات.
• مكافأة للموزعين المتميزين بأعلى نقاط توزيع .. وتكريمهم في أي مكان في العالم.
• الاحتفالات السنوية.
• دخلك وعملك ملكاً لك وينقل أو يورث لأبنائك.
• الدرجة التي وصلت لها أيضاً ملك لك وتورث لابنائك.


ربما تتسائل ... 
لماذا التحق بشركة إدمارك العالمية عن غيرها من الشركات؟؟؟؟؟
بالإضافة لما سبق من الحوافز



• التدريب مجاناً.
• نشارككم نجاحنا.
• نظام دعم كامل للموزعين الجدد.
• لدينا محاضرات ودورات تدريبية منتظمة ومتنوعة.
• لدينا برامج تدريبية مسجلة صوتية أو فيديو.
• تحقيق النجاح والنمو المهني ومستقبل أفضل لك ولعائلتك.

*
*
تذكر دائماً .. انك بالتحاقك بـ (شركة إدمارك العالمية) 
ستحقق أهم 3 محاور في حياتك:
1)  الصحـــة  .
2) المــــال .
3) العلاقات العامه وتحقيق النجـاح.
.

.

.

يجب أن تبادر الآن ..
الآن الوقت الملائم .. وهذه فرصتك فلا تضيعها !
إنها خطة عمل (السنوات الثلاث الأولى) مقابل خطة السنوات (الثلاثين) من عمرك.
خذ المبادرة عندما تكون متحفزاً للفكرة .. وبداخلك مشاعر قوية..


طريقة الانضمام إلى الشركة والحصول على العضوية بشراء إحدى حقائب التسجيل الموضحه بالصور 





أو 






في كلا الحقيبتين تحصل على النقاط الموضحة SV بالإضافة إلى العديد من المنتجات و الكتالوجات
وكذلك دورة تعريفية مجانية

ثم تبدأ مشوارك الممتــع .. في التسويق للمنتجات بالطرق التي تناسبك سواء بـ 

توزيع البروشورات التي تحصل عليها من فروعنا في أي مكان / الانترنت / الاعلان في المواقع / القروبات البريدية / المنتديات / علاقاتك العامة / من خلال التواجد في الفرع والقيام بعملية البيـع على زبائن الفرع / وضع البنرات والملصقات في المراكز التجارية ... إلخ

وتذكر أن لكل منــتج (نقاط) تجمعها وترتقي في الشركة حتى تصل بإذن الله (لأعلى) رتبة ,,

وتذكر أيضاً أن كل (شخص) يلتحق بالشركة عن طريقك ,, 
لك نسبة من مبيعاته (دون ان ينقص من أرباحه شيء) ,, 

فلك أن تعرض المنتجات على الكثير من محلات بيع الأغذية الطبيعية / السوبر ماركات / العطارات / المشاغل ومراكز التجميل / الصالات الرياضية / البازارات ..إلخ 


للاستفسار والطلب والتواصل
الاتصال بـ الاستاذ / عاصم 0540030343*​


----------



## الحساني (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
​


----------



## الحساني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (19 فبراير 2012)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (23 أبريل 2012)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه​


----------



## الحساني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: هل تريد أن تحقق الثـــــــــــراء ؟؟! وتتمتع بـ ((( الصحـــة + المـــال + النجـــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------

